# ILR application: how best to answer the question "Are you part of any social groups or do you have other cultural ties in your country of birth ..."



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

In the ILR application process, these questions are asked:

_Do you have any family in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years?
Do you have any friends in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years?
Are you part of any social groups or do you have other cultural ties in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years?_

Because this is an ILR application and my husband has been in the UK since December 2015 (making it over five years just about), does that fall in the remit of these questions, or are the questions about places lived in prior to any UK visa application? 

Also, other than family ties to the country he came from, he no longer really has friends there or is involved in any social groups. Would this count against him in the application process?


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

No it wont. Just put the last statement in your question as the answer


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Super, thanks, ess40


----------

